# P-Regler - Kennlinie



## cpc84 (25 Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Ich bin noch anfänger und mache ich ein weiterbildung als sps programmierer bei einem fehrnscule.. Bis jetzt hat ales geklappt, aber schon seit  eine wohe einfach komme ich nicht weiter.
Verstehe ich viele sache nicht bei P-Regler.

Ich sollte  die reglerkennlinie in das kennliniefeld eintragen, aber wie?
nach welchem formular kann ich berechnen?

Und die ausgangwerte weiß ich auch nicht wie mann berechnen kann..

Konnte mir jemand helfen?

Die aufgabe:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2016)

Ein Punkt der Reglerkennlinie ist die vorgegeben, mit W=50°C und dem Arbeitspunkt Ap=50% (entspricht y0). Diesen trägst du in das Diagramm ein.

kR = deltaY / deltaX

Das ist die Steigung der Reglerkennlinie, die mit 0,5 gegeben ist. Bedeutet, wenn beispielsweise x um 20% verringert, dann erhöht sich y um 10% (negatives Übertragungsverhalten). Damit könntest du einen zweiten Punkt der Linie bestimmen, und damit die Kennlinie einzeichnen (Linie durch beide Punkte).
Die Lösungen zu Aufgaben 1.4, 1.5 und 1.6 kannst du dann damit aus dem Diagramm ablesen, oder auch mit der Formel auf dem ersten Blatt genau berechnen.


Das sollte hoffentlich vorher schonmal angesprochen worden, oder in deinen Unterlagen zu finden sein.


----------



## cpc84 (25 Juni 2016)

danke dir erstmal! 

und woher bekomme ich delta Y und delta x?


----------



## cpc84 (25 Juni 2016)

gut, habe ich... danke


----------



## cpc84 (26 Juni 2016)

aber troztdem fehlt mir noch was... 

bei 1.2:
-welcher Ausgangwert Xo6 stellt sich ein, wenn der Regler mit einer Handstellgröße von 50% in Handbetrieb steht und der Prodktstom FP == 6 t/h beträgt
die gleichung: 

X/% = 1,1 * Y/% - 0,1 * Y/% * (FP/(t/h)-10) -4 * 10[SUP]-6 [/SUP]*(Y/%)[SUP]3 [/SUP]* (20-FP/(t/h))

X: = 1.1*Y - 0.1*Y*(FP-10) - 0.000004  * Y*Y*Y*(20-FP);

X: = 1.1*50 - 0.1*50*(6-10) - 0.000004  * 50*50*50*(20-6);

ich bekomme: 68 % und das in grad 59 ( weil die skalierung geht von 25-75grad, also 50/100= 0,5 , 0,5 * 68 + 25 = 59)

aber die ergebnis sollte 58.80 sein.


----------



## woody (26 Juni 2016)

Servus. ...
Also ich kenne diese Formel nicht. ...
Es muss ja eine Änderung statt finden da ja der p-regler eine regelstrecke ohne Ausgleich hat bei veränderlichen produktstrom!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juni 2016)

woody schrieb:


> Servus. ...
> Also ich kenne diese Formel nicht. ...
> Es muss ja eine Änderung statt finden da ja der p-regler eine regelstrecke ohne Ausgleich hat bei veränderlichen produktstrom!



Eine Temperatur-Regelstrecke ist eine Strecke mit Ausgleich. Hier wird auch nur der stationäre Zustand betrachtet. Wenn du bei dir zu Hause das Heizungsventil aufdrehst, wird dein Zimmer doch auch nicht irgendwann zur Sonne...

Ich würde auch auf 59°C kommen. Vielleicht soll die Lösung auch nur aus dem Diagramm abgelesen werden, mit der entsprechenden Ungenauigkeit. Dann hätte der Verfasser sich die Formel aber sparen können.


----------



## woody (26 Juni 2016)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht den Schlaumeier spielen. ...aber meine Heizung hat einen konstanten Volumenstrom. ....
Wenn sich jetzt an dem gezeigten Bild sich der Strom ändert. ...dann hab ich doch bei 50% Öffnung des Ventils kein Ausgleich. ..es ist entweder zu heiß oder zu kalt bei gleicher Stellung! 

Aber das mit dem auslesen aus dem Diagramm wäre auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## woody (26 Juni 2016)

Man sieht auch aus Aufgabe 1.3 dass bei größeren Durchfluss und gleicher Stellung die Temperatur kleiner ist


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juni 2016)

woody schrieb:


> Man sieht auch aus Aufgabe 1.3 dass bei größeren Durchfluss und gleicher Stellung die Temperatur kleiner ist



Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass es eine Regelstrecke mit Ausgleich ist. D.h. bleibst du bei 50% Stellgröße und erhöhst den Durchfluss auf 10 t/h, dann stellt sich nach einer Zeit wieder ein stationärer Zustand von Temperatur x ein.


----------



## woody (26 Juni 2016)

Ja vom Prinzip her hast du ja recht. .....sag ja nicht das es falsch ist. ...
aber wir reden im Moment von einem p-regler und der ist nun mal nach einer Sprungantwort ohne Ausgleich. ...Sonst würde da ja stehen PI-regler. 
Ich weiß halt auch nicht ob man das berücksichtigen muss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juni 2016)

Bei Aufgabe 1.3 steht doch "Handbetrieb".
Prinzipiell entspricht das einem P-Regler mit kP=0 bei y0=Handwert. Das heißt, die Reglerkennlinie ist eine Senkrechte durch die Y=y0=Handwert (in diesem Fall 50%) geht. Der Schnittpunkt mit der Kennlinie ist die Temperatur die sich (stationär) einstellt.
Wenn kP vergrößert wird, dreht sich die Reglerkennlinie um den Arbeitspunkt linksherum.


----------



## cpc84 (27 Juni 2016)

Danke für die hilfe,

das gehört noch auch zum selbe aufgabe, aber bin ich nicht sicher ob ich dass richtig gelöst habe.
Meine lösung:

Ap=50
Kr=0.5
W=55
FP= 10

x= kommt aus dem gleichung (X_norm:= 1.1*y-0.1*y*(fp-10)-0.000004*y*y*y*(20-fp);        x:= x_norm / 2 + 25.0

y:=50+0.5*(55-x);


X_norm:= 1.1*y-0.1*y*(fp-10)-0.000004*y*y*y*(20-fp);
x:= x_norm / 2 + 25.0;

Ergebnis
Xw55 = 50.8 bei Sollwert 55 Grad und Produktstrom 10 t/h

Stimmt das so?


Kann mir jemand ein gutes lehrstoff über reglers empfehlen? Ich will nicht so viel blöde frage stellen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2016)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du da gerechnet hast, aber du musst für die Aufgabe, wie übrigens auch schon für 1.4, den Schnittpunkt der Streckenkennlinie und der Reglerkennlinie berechnen. Das ist nichts Regelungstechnik-spezifisches.

Für die Reglerkennlinie stellst du die Geradengleichung auf, fR(x) = ...
und für die Streckenkennlinie hast du diese ja schon, fS(x) = ...

Am Schnittpunkt besitzen beide Funktionen den gleichen x-Wert, d.h. gleichsetzen und nach x auflösen. Darfst dich nur nicht verwirren lassen wenn bei deiner Streckenkennlinie die Variable Y auf der X-Achse ist.

Ich habe das mal in dein Diagramm eingezeichnet. Die blaue Linie ist die Reglerkennlinie zu 1.4, die grüne die zu 1.10 (vorausgesetzt es gilt immer noch y0=50%). Die Temperatur die sich bei 1.10 einstellt ist am violetten X, also da wo sich die Reglerkennlinie mit der zu FP=10 t/h schneidet.


----------

